# OpenOffice.org 1.0.2

## rototom

Hi, hat das schon wer von Euch getestet?

Wie kann ich es emergen?

danke

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hab mir die Binary Version mal gezogen. Staret wirklich ein bischen schneller, allerdings immer noch meilenweit von dem entfernt was man von KOffice kennt. 

Ansonsten hat sich bis auf einige Bugfixes nicht viel geändert. Die Menüeinträge und Schaltflächen sind etwas grösser geworden.

Obs schon im portage tree ist, kannst Du mit emerge -s openoffice ausfinden. 

Dim

----------

## aardvark

I hoab's in windows und gentoo getestet, und MEIN GOTT ist es schnell in windows ! Ich wundere mich wirklicht wieso es in windows einfach so spitzen laufen kann und un linux herum schwammt.

Schaut also fuer windows users gut aus!!

----------

## Dimitri

Ja es ist eine komische Anwendung. Ist unter Windows auch viel stabiler als unter Linux. Na ja aber das wird sicher noch. 

Dim

----------

